
100 Startups Selected to Comprise Third Generation - lorem
http://www.startupchile.org/100-startups-selected-to-comprise-third-generation/
======
FD3SA
How does Startup Chile facilitate the injection of capital necessary to
continue product development past the seed stage? Are there networks of
angels, super angels and VCs ready to invest in companies as per YC?

Also, is the $40K per founder or per company? I understand living costs are
much cheaper in Chile, but how long can two founders live comfortably in Chile
with $40K?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
GFKjunior
What about all the social unrest currently going on in Chile?

I don't know a lot about the situation other than passing mentions in the news
but the protests were a big enough deal to warrant a wiki page.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Chilean_protests>

~~~
melling
They probably say the same about America. "What's with all that Occupy Wall
Street social unrest?"

I was in Ecuador when the FARC "incident" happened a few years ago. My
girlfriend saw the news and canceled her trip to see me despite my
reassurances. Quit watching the news and travel.

~~~
GFKjunior
Well I've been to Ecuador and your GF probably didn't miss anything that great
lol.

But seriously Chile doesn't really have the best historical precedent... Plus
the countries politics are firmly grounded in socialist ideals and don't
forget about the large magnitude earthquakes it suffers through regularly.

~~~
nico
If you think like that, then you shouldn't go to California either, same
earthquake problem and the state is broke.

Chile is a very stable country, equal or less corruption than the US, and the
best economy in south america. Not to mention really beautiful and great
weather.

You should stop worrying so much and start enjoying life a bit more.

------
melling
How are the first two generations doing?

------
Achshar
I applied but didn't make it this time. I will be sure to apply again :)

------
nirvana
My startup was one of the ones selected. We've just got a temporary website up
here: <http://myster.io>

We're a group of three nomads making software from around the word. In
addition to the $40k grant, one of the big benefits for us of Startup Chile is
a guaranteed 1 year visa to live in Chile! (The biggest challenge to working
while traveling is having to change countries every 90 days or so.)

We're building something we're calling a "discovery engine". Its like a search
engine, and like search engines it tries to find good quality results to
queries, but instead of indexing web pages we are indexing the App Store.

~~~
troymc
Congrats on getting selected!

One tip: you may want to consider a tagline other than "discovery engine".
It's already overloaded. For example, Microsoft originally marketed Bing as a
'discovery engine' and see also:

<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/discovery-engine>

<http://www.intelligenx.com/local-search/discovery-engine>

~~~
nirvana
Good point. The sad thing is, we were pretty happy to stumble into that
phrase. Didn't' realize Microsoft had used it. We don't want to use the term
"search engine" because that implies textual queries and text matching.
Whenever you're doing something new, you need a new way to describe it, and
we're going to have to figure out the right positioning and right way of
describing it. Hopefully without confusing people.

------
nirvana
Anyone have questions about the project? The application process? I obviously
have no experience of the program itself, but will share our experiences with
applying for anyone whose considering it.

